# Marketing Furniture



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anybody market any large items. And do you think its possible to market custom furniture. What style. ?? All on a budget.  looks like I'm going to be out of work for a while.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Are you making the stuff, or repping for someone else?


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

clovis said:


> Are you making the stuff, or repping for someone else?



I make It. Couple bad pictures.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow!!! Nice stuff!!!

In a down economy, there are still going to be lots of people with money, wanting to add custom furniture and remodel with built in cabinets/shelves.

Are you looking for mid-line or high end markets?

What is your goal for building stuff? 

Mind sharing what you would price those 2 items at?

Before I forget to mention this later, I would strongly suggest setting up a paypal or similar account where folks can use credit cards to pay you.

It is pretty hard for alot of folks to save $1100 for a custom cabinet, but with paypal or a CC, they might buy it right now.

Look at the costs....and figure that paypal might take 5% of your take, so build that cost in, and add a 5% discount for cash.

Clove


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

clovis said:


> Wow!!! Nice stuff!!!
> 
> In a down economy, there are still going to be lots of people with money, wanting to add custom furniture and remodel with built in cabinets/shelves.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment

The corner cabinet would go in the 12-1500 range. The plantation desk in the 800-1000. 
I would like to put out one item per week. I have the shop and tools to do it. But I do depend on the weather a little since I have no insulation in the shop yet.

I've had a Pay Pal account for years. My problem is I don't have a clue how to market the stuff. Its always been a sideline and word of mouth. My main thrust was commercial finihs work. But now its pretty much gone and I'm a tired old man. 

I would have to aim at the middle to high and market and those few left that still buy on quality and long term. Homesteaders ,unfortunately are not generally the type that will spend the money for this kind of stuff. 
Thats why we still need rich people  Not that the two can't exist in common.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Mind if I share a couple of thoughts and ideas?

One idea might be to find a popular item, and build them in larger lots, like 10 of them at a time. We both know that you have a tremendous amount of time and labor setting up to make just one. 

It would be interesting to know how much in time you would have in 10, all built at the same time, with material costs. More of a rhetorical question, but one that you should ask yourself, none the less.

The other side would be knowing where and how to sell those, if it were worth the time/expense to build them. 

Antique stores? Local owned furniture stores? At least the latter would want a big margin, so be prepared for that.

Maybe you go with a cheaper stock, or MDF, for the backside on the corner cabinet where it still looks great, but has some cost savings??? 

I wonder if and where you could work with interior designers. Some of those folks are in upper end homes, and could suggest your work.

I wouldn't be afraid to call on builders, or cabinet makers either. I know those trades are taking a beating right now, but their might be some calls for your work. It pays to network.

=> I think the key is getting your product out there where folks can see your product.

Clove


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know anything about marketing furniture, but you sure do good work the way it looks. I have always admired people with great woodworking skills.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know anything about marketing furniture, but you sure do good work the way it looks. I have always admired people with great woodworking skills.


----------

